# New Life Thailand



## TheLongRoad (Nov 14, 2011)

The New Life group opened a clinic in Thailand last year and their website says they are offering donors (both asian and caucasian) and surrogates. Has anyone had anything to do with them or had any experiences with other New Life clinics in India, Ukraine, Georgia?
They are around US$15,000 cheaper than the next option in Thailand - usually that's something you would be wary of but in this case the clinic has such a big name and reputation...

Any thoughts?


----------



## HEC (Mar 26, 2011)

Hi there
We have just had a positive pregnancy result with our 2nd fresh attempt through New Life in Georgia so are, understandably, feeling pretty happy about New Life at the moment!
We've found them to be helpful, good at responding to emails and any concerns and good at giving advice - and they are certainly expanding quickly! They do seem to care about us and the agency and medical teams in Georgia are certainly professional but really approachable. They have now got dedicated staff for each stage of the journey and recognise how anxious a time it is and how difficult that can be when you are not close at hand.
Really good luck whatever you decide to do. I'm sure there will be people who have bad stories of all agencies but our experience is very positive so far and we feel we made the right choice - and felt that even after our 1st failed attempt. Hope that helps a bit!
H


----------



## wannabemom2013 (Apr 24, 2013)

did anyone make any experience with New Life or any other clinic in Thailand? How easy was it to get a passport to get the child home?


----------

